# RV RV RV RV RV RV



## LillyofVadness (Oct 26, 2017)

YESSSSSSSSSSS RVVVVVVVSSSSSSS.
If you've seen me on ANY other mobile app threads you will know this is the one thing I have been DREAMING of for this app and we GET THEM, full customisable, second floors available. It is literally a DREAM COME TRUE for me.

Who else is SUPER happy about the campers in Pocket Camp??


----------



## VeenaViera (Oct 26, 2017)

I friggin love it! I keep trying to expand my camper right now haha.  I'm also currently trying to uncover the secrets though, like whether they kept in the old mechanics where you spend a lot to upgrade the stores and unlock additional stores. I haven't seen much info on it yet but I'll look around.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 26, 2017)

this is something i was actually super excited about! but theres no way that tiny compartment on top of the rv is a second floor tho. tardis theory lengthens


----------



## LillyofVadness (Oct 27, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> this is something i was actually super excited about! but theres no way that tiny compartment on top of the rv is a second floor tho. tardis theory lengthens



Conspiracy theory: Villagers/Managers are all time lords. The planet they visit is inhabited by sentient bipedal animals. They like it so much they stay. There's no true humanoids on this planet, which is why these Time Lords are the only ones who seem "human". And obviously, tiny house/RV, MASSIVE interior. Because it's a TARDIS.


----------

